# AIB 24hr banking asking for financial details



## casiopea (10 Mar 2006)

Hi,

Im just after calling AIB 24hr banking to perform a transaction. At the end of the transaction the girl said; 

"I just want to update your details here on the system:
- Can you tell me how much you earn now?
- How much is that monthly?
- Do you still own your house, what is its value now?
"

My mortgage is not with the AIB.  Are these questions normal? Its the first time Ive been asked them.

thanks
cas.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (10 Mar 2006)

yeah I got the same kind of questions a while back. They are just updating your profile on their system.


----------



## MugsGame (10 Mar 2006)

They are normal, but you can refuse to answer. They will use your profile to try and sell you products later (I have a someone "looking after my account" in AIB who rings me every 6 months seeing if there's anything she can help me with -- complete waste of everybody's time.).


----------

